# München-Garmisch per Rad



## Orschel (8. Februar 2005)

Servus,

weiß zufällig jemand wieviele KM es von München (Stadmitte) bis (Garmisch-)Partenkirchen sind bzw. welche Strecke sich verkehrstechnisch und landschaftlich anbietet?

Vielen Dank für euer Feedback!!


----------



## dede (8. Februar 2005)

entlang der autobahn sind es etwa 85 km ab beginn autbahn (+10 aus der stadtmitte). die schönstestrecke dürfte entlang des mühltals nach stranberg, dem see entlang, über die osterseen und den staffelsee bis murnau und dann durchs loisachtal (eschenlohe-farchant). aber es gibt sicherlich noch zahlreiche ebenso schöne varianten (z.B. durchs isartal)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orschel (8. Februar 2005)

danke für deine Antwort.
sag, von den Höhenmetern dürfte die Strecke nicht so wild sein, oder?


----------



## dertutnix (8. Februar 2005)

mit dem mountainbike oder rennrad?

schau dir mal den moser 7 oder 8 an, der beschreibt da ein oder zwei strecken.

dede hat dir eine schnelle/direkte variante genannt

etwas weiter ist die route an der isar entlang bis nach mittenwald und dann über den radweg nach gap

oder oder

nimm dir einfach mal eine topo 1:50, gibt etliche routen, die gut zum fahren sind. 

entscheidend wär halt, willst du möglichst schnell nach gap oder soll es eine eher bikelastige tour werden ...


----------



## Mount10bike (8. Juli 2008)

Jaja - ich sehe selber das der Post uralt ist...


Hat jemand eine GPS Beschreibungsdatei fürs Navi?
Ich finde nur eine einzige bei GPSies. Die sieht für mich aber eher nach einer Rennradstrecke aus.

Im Grunde brauche ich eine Tour nach Linderhof.

Danke!
MTBrider


----------

